# Will you stick with GF1 or upgrade to GF2?



## DigitalRev (Jan 18, 2011)

With the GF2 release, will you upgrade to the GF2 or stick on the GF1?

*The differences?*

GF2 now has:

- Touchscreen - which doesn't seem to work as well as the iphone touchscreen according to Kai
- Stereo Built-in Microphone
- ISO 100 - 6400 on Image Sensitivity	
- 1920 x 1080, 50/60i and 1280 x 720, 50/60p in HD Movie

All the others remain the same as the GF1. 

*Prices?*

GF1 is $260 USD cheaper than GF2


Your pick?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't even know what a GF1 is let alone a GF2.


----------



## swimswithtrout (Jan 18, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I don't even know what a GF1 is let alone a GF2.



 What he said.......


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 18, 2011)

I thoguht this would be girlfriend comparison thread to be honest. I got really exited to see that she has touch screen and build in dual microphone. But I do think that she also has very high sensitivity. (Lame ISO joke). Also,  holly hell, she has some nice dimentions! 

Buy the way I assume you are talking about Panasonic Lumix camera. I would go for GF2, for the price difference, i think it is worth it. 
But I would recomend getting a canon rebel and just using that with a smaller, non zoom lens if the size is the issue. In all honesty the lens stick out on it either way making it not that poket friendly, so in comparison, an actual SLR woudl be a better choice.


----------



## usayit (Jan 18, 2011)

Stick with the GF1 put the $260 in glass.  The fact that the GF2 didn't introduce a better EVF viewfinder accessory is awful.  The LVF-1 viewfinder is just awful.   Touch screen.. eh..   If video is a priority, there are better options.

I have a G1 and chose the E-PL1 over the GF1 for in body IS, better EVF (much better), and better IQ.  Good quality EVF is absolute must because i adapt manual lenses.


btw.. I like those youtube videos.  The Asian host with the accent is entertaining (most of the time lol)


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

Me too   the X1, M9 and D3s vids are good viewing.



usayit said:


> btw.. I like those youtube videos.  The Asian host with the accent is entertaining (most of the time lol)


----------

